# New Litespeed/ Real Design Wheel



## yobiker111

Anyone recently purchase a Litespeed with Real Design wheels? I was about to get measured for a custom Seven road frame when I saw the Colorado Cyclist Litespeed sale...Tuscany $2599 and Classic $2099. I chose the Tuscany. I normally buy a frame and build it to meet my needs but I couldn't pass up this sale.

A custom bike would provide a nice fit, however I'm 72 inches tall with non monkey arms and a 34 inch inseam.........I am near normal. I really didn't need anything custom except to be able to say that I have a custom bike.

My only complaint is that the Colorado Cyclist package came with Real Design's Ultrafly wheels. As good as those guys are at keeping customers happy ( they are swapping a stem among other things ) they could not swap the Real Designs because they don't stock them. I guess they came in a build package put together by???????

I understand that the Real Designs are very light ( 1430 grams per set )but I would have liked to have upgraded to something stronger as I don't care about weight nor do I race. Anyone out there have any experience with Real Design?? Has anybody put any miles on a pair of Ultrafly"s yet.


----------



## TurboTurtle

yobiker111 said:


> Anyone recently purchase a Litespeed with Real Design wheels? I was about to get measured for a custom Seven road frame when I saw the Colorado Cyclist Litespeed sale...Tuscany $2599 and Classic $2099. I chose the Tuscany. I normally buy a frame and build it to meet my needs but I couldn't pass up this sale.
> 
> A custom bike would provide a nice fit, however I'm 72 inches tall with non monkey arms and a 34 inch inseam.........I am near normal. I really didn't need anything custom except to be able to say that I have a custom bike.
> 
> My only complaint is that the Colorado Cyclist package came with Real Design's Ultrafly wheels. As good as those guys are at keeping customers happy ( they are swapping a stem among other things ) they could not swap the Real Designs because they don't stock them. I guess they came in a build package put together by???????
> 
> I understand that the Real Designs are very light ( 1430 grams per set )but I would have liked to have upgraded to something stronger as I don't care about weight nor do I race. Anyone out there have any experience with Real Design?? Has anybody put any miles on a pair of Ultrafly"s yet.


The parent Co. of Litespeed bought the Real name a year or two ago and are now using it for their in-house wheels, stems, etc. Don't know anyone who has any experience yet. - TF


----------



## stickney

I purchased the same bike from CO Cyclist. I did write Real-Design directly and received a prompt e-mail detailing that there is no weight limit on those wheels, there is a 1 year warranty and that they are light, but designed for daily usage as well as the ability to race. 

In searching forums I did see some references in 2004 to Real-Design wheel issues, however I haven't seen any recently. 

Good luck, I hope they work for me as well.


----------



## semdoug

*No problems so far*

I recently received my Tuscany from CC. It came with the same wheels and I have had no problems, however, I only have about 200 miles on them. I weight 170 and ride mostly rough country roads and chip seal. Nice set of wheels but I wouldn't say they are anything special. They seem to ride about the same as my ultegra/open pros, maybe just a little lighter but I don't really notice that. They are nice looking though, with the high polish job they came with.


----------



## yobiker111

*they do look nice*

Hey guys, I agree the wheels do look really nice. I like the polish job as well. Since my post I spoke with one of guys at Litespeed that I deal with on occasion. He mentioned that although they have no real weight limit they probably won't work for me. He mentioned that he weighs around 215 and that his spokes were sounding a bit suspect on the set he rides. I weigh a couple pounds more......probably time to cut back on the Sam Adams Ale. 

However they do have a 1 year warranty. Guys,I wonder if I kept the wheels ( I currently have them for sale in the classified section ) and rode them until they broke, what the warranty would cover. Anyone ever took advantage of a WHEEL warranty??? I have bought to many bikes and parts including wheels over the years but never used a warranty. Any feedback, and also any ideas on asking price for the wheels? I just used a sugested retail price for starters. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stickney

Update -- I put about 80 miles on the Real-Designs and they went well out of true. I ended up shipping them back to the online store under warranty, and they offered to exchange for a set of Easton Circuits. 

They are really nice wheels, look good, but they are NOT for larger riders (200+).


----------



## yobiker111

*follow up*

I ask lots of folks in the bike business about the wheels before I sold them. Received about the same answer from everyone. Good strong house built wheels but not for heavy riders. Probably good quailty as Litespeed sells mid - high level bikes. Very liteweight wheel......maybe race wheels. I sold the Real Design wheels to a fellow who was building a ride for his girlfriend. I would buy another Real Design Wheel in the future if weight limit changed or I lost a few lbs.


----------



## elviento

I was told by a Litespeed employee that their rims are made by Alex. With carbon winning over as the most bling bike material (Merlin, Seven and Serrota all have top end all-carbon frames), LS needs all channels to capture some profit... 



semdoug said:


> I recently received my Tuscany from CC. It came with the same wheels and I have had no problems, however, I only have about 200 miles on them. I weight 170 and ride mostly rough country roads and chip seal. Nice set of wheels but I wouldn't say they are anything special. They seem to ride about the same as my ultegra/open pros, maybe just a little lighter but I don't really notice that. They are nice looking though, with the high polish job they came with.


----------



## spaeth

This is distressing. I have been agonizing over a Solano or Specialized Roubaix and the Real Design wheels was one of the things making me lean towards the Solano. I am right at 200lbs. I really like the ride of the Solano better than the Specialized, but I don't want to have wheel issues. This is the only place I have seen this complaint. Do you have any links to other places where people have had issues.

thanks
Craig


----------



## yobiker111

Hey Spaeth,
Call the guys at Litespeed (ABG). They were very helpful. I told them that I was looking at Real Design Ultrafly Wheels and they transferred me to a guy who was riding the wheels at the time. He was 215 lbs and mentioned that he probably was to heavy for the wheel as he often heard spoke noise. I did not ask about his riding conditions. You may be eaiser on parts than he. 

Also, ask to speak with someone at the Real Design customer service desk. I spoke to these guys as well. Let them know about your weight and also the wheel model in question. I feel sure they will help you make your decision as they did with me. They told me that the Ultrafly was just not enough wheel for me. However, I do weigh a few pounds more than you. 

I really liked how the Tuscany rode so I bought it. I ordered CXP 33's and King hubs at the same time. After confirmimg once again that the wheels were not for me I sold them. I received lots of offers for them so I guess they are not all bad.

I have seen a post or two but can't remember where; try these two. www.bikeforums.net and www.cyclingforums.com 

Good Luck


----------



## Akula34

*Awesome Deal!*

You essentially paid the original price of the frameset and got a complete bike! You can use the money you saved and buy any wheelset you want! BTW, Colorado Cyclist has a sale on '05 Ksyrium SL's for $699. 

In the meantime you can use the superflys. Who knows, you may like them. Please let us know what you think of them as their isn't a lot of data on them.


----------



## yobiker111

I sold the wheels without spending any time on them. A friend at Litespeed told me that he heard noise from the spokes on his set and he is 215 lbs. I weigh a few lbs more. 

I bought Kings with cxp33's. These seem to work well for me. Except for the crazy King break in period I really like the new set. 

A first impression of the Real Design wheelset...........racing wheel or training wheel for rider 160 lbs and below.

Hope this helps


----------

